# Hound Trailing Cumbria UK



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/37853566

Keeps them active and healthy during the summer months.

Enjoy


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.houndtrailingassociation.com/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outstanding!

It's great to see a very long tradition kept up even if they are trailing a drag.

With the UK having come down hard on actual fox hunts is there a problem with any of the hounds if they cross a fresh, live fox trail?

I've talked with many terrier men that have either gone to hunt in the UK and also talked to a number of UK terrier men that have come over here to hunt.

Such a shame that the "anti" folks have put such a stop on traditional ways to hunt with dogs. over there.


----------

